# How To Make a Moorhammer-slingy from a natural fork -VIDEO-



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay guys, I wanted to show you my latest video! I hope this is the right place to put the topic 






I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice moorhammer and good video my friend, you went through all the steps ... yup !! full butterfly !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome man!!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you very much guys! 

Arturo: Long live Butterfly-shooting! :king:


----------

